# Nissan GTR Paint Enhancement Detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

*Nissan GTR Paint Enhancement Detail *

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
CarPro Pearl
Carpro Fixer polish
Carpro eraser
Carpro Ironx
Swissvax Shield
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Noodle wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Glass Sealant
Auto Finesse Mecury Metal Polish
00 grade wire wool

Outside cleaning shots





































The wheels were cleaned using valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner before being given a hit of Carpro Ironx the was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed down using the pressure washer. 
Engine bay was cleaned with Megs APC a various detailing brushes before being rinsed with the pressure washer
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth.

Some shots before polishing













































































































Damage from bird lime and attempted removal










I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Carpro Fixer polish, each panel was given a wipe down with Carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.







































































































































































































Bird Lime Damage Before



















After










Engine bay dressed with Megs Hyper Dressing



















The car was given 2 coats of Swissvax Shield wax leaving wax to bond for 60min and approx 60min between each coat again buffed using Uber buffing towels

The plastic trim was dressed using CarPro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.

After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of glass sealant

The alloys and calipers were sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109 and dressed the tyres using the CarPro Pearl

Finished shots





















































































































































































Here's a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

great job! it's again a beautifull black beast!


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looked like the car had been attacked with a Brillo!

Great work.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic job, was a right state before.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Direct light shots before and after showing a good level of correction achieved in the pictures.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice work Shaun.......these GTR's can give some very rewarding results as youve shown!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice Shaun... Wish i'd seen this one in the flesh!

Great work again matey


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work Shaun


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Massive improvement there Shaun, great job!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top Job Shaun very Glossy:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work Shaun!


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

i can't believe how bad that paint was. fantastic turn around


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice job Shaun how do you find fixer compered to megs 205


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yummy

Great work, great car, looks the business dude


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Top work on one of my favourite beasts but its still not a classic ford .


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice work


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

leemckenna said:


> Nice job Shaun how do you find fixer compered to megs 205


Now then Lee, i like both really bit as fixer keeps giving me the results I'm looking for I'll keep using it lol


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Mate great job, it looks awesome. So does that series one in the background.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Some great turnaround there!


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Great job 
:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround as always.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

puppag said:


> Mate great job, it looks awesome. So does that series one in the background.


Cheers matey, here`s a link to the series 1

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291408


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great turnaround :thumb:
Brilliant results!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Blacker than a black thing in the dark


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround achieved there:thumb:

Let's hope the owner follows a safe & gentle wash routine!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Summit Detailing said:


> Nice turnaround achieved there:thumb:
> 
> Let's hope the owner follows a safe & gentle wash routine!


Owner is planning bringing it to me to wash


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job and very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Epic turnaround! Great job :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks "quite"  a bit better that! :lol:


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

superbe taf!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

What a difference...smokey look gone....stunning :thumb:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

:thumb::thumb:Cracking Job


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

I want one of these


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

That was a great job, stunning car


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

What a shocker to start with. Fab work. Can't beat black


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Great job 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

